# viewing movies from USB Samsung tv



## rittybill

Hi evryone, I'm new here so my apologies in advance. I have just bought a samsung led tv & am having trouble viewing a movie from my flash drive on plugging into the usb socket...The tv doesnt seem to support viewing movies although Samsung website info clearly says the opposite, Would be glad of some advice, thanks in advance


----------



## Fred Garvin

Bill, I would open up the user manual for the TV and dig in. This is just a guess, but I think the TV would need an application which can play movies from the USB drive. See if the name of that app and instructions are in the manual. It probably only plays movies of a certain format, too. Like MPEG, WMV, etc.


----------



## rittybill

Thanks for the reply Fred, Ive checked manual & theres nothing about this at all. I will try Samsung support tomorrow & perhaps get a firmware update ( umm ).When I find things out I will post something here as it might help others. God, & to think buying new would be easy....lo l:upset:


----------



## Fred Garvin

Sorry I can't be more help. I'll move this to the Home Theater section of the forum. Maybe someone there will know more.


----------



## M107A1

You need a u3 drive. There not to expensive but it has to be u3 I had the same problem


----------



## rittybill

Hi there M107A1, thanks for the info, I have never heard of U3 before.On research I found it to be a USB flash drive & like you say are not expensive. Why do you think this will work as an ordinary flash drive does show the folder the film is in but not the film itself. I am in England & as we are so backward here are you sure it will do the job. Thanks in advance


----------



## rittybill

Hi there M, thanks for the info, as I have never heard of U3 I did some checking & found it to be a new sort of usb flash drive. How do you know this will work as the old style flash drive, when pluged in to the tv, shows the folder but not the film. My Samsung UE32D4003 is an led type basic television.


----------



## M107A1

Yea it should work in it. Let me see what drives I can find for you


----------



## M107A1

This is one I might get soon from amazon SanDisk Cruzer 16 GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive SDCZ36-016G-A14F.


----------



## rittybill

Hello again M, thanks for your help, but I decided to return the tv as the sound quality was crap, & bought the next series up 5 series )which does play movies from the usb. But the good thing is this... the tv has an ethernet connection with "Allshare" so I have linked the tv with my router, then to my laptop to network it. Lovely & so easy I should have thought of this before, so I can recomend to anyone thinking of changing their tv to get a Samsung LE32D550 32 inch full HD .It has loads of ports so you can link virtually any thing including your mobile phone.Brilliant. & the sound is really good.
My thanks to everyone for their help...Richard


----------



## M107A1

Lol alright. How much did u buy it for?


----------



## rittybill

Hi M, I bought it in Currys for £339 & the best buy I ever made.Brilliant tele, no faults found with it at all.The sound quality is really good, & the picture quality in 1080 is abosulty amazing. Networking with my laptop is so easy I dont know why I never thought of it before. Must get some blueray films now to watch lol....Richard


----------



## M107A1

Lol those movies are real expensive


----------

